# Lead passenger on ryanair booking not travelling, can others still go?



## rob30 (2 Mar 2008)

I was supposed to travel next weekend on a ryanair flight that I booked for a friend and me.
I am not able to go. I am passenger 1, he is passenger 2 on the booking.
Will he still be able to travel on his own? I cannot find reference to this on the website.


----------



## andrew1977 (2 Mar 2008)

rob30 said:


> I was supposed to travel next weekend on a ryanair flight that I booked for a friend and me.
> I am not able to go. I am passenger 1, he is passenger 2 on the booking.
> Will he still be able to travel on his own? I cannot find reference to this on the website.


 

Yes he can travel, it wont be a problem,the booking was made for 2 people,ryanair have their money ,you and your friend are booked on the flight,


----------



## Flexible (3 Mar 2008)

Yes its OK it happened with me a few weeks ago


----------

